# PlayStation 4 über ARC an Fernseher?



## TheGamerzZ (31. August 2014)

*PlayStation 4 über ARC an Fernseher?*

Hallo,
Ich habe eine PlayStation 4 und ein ARC fähiges HDMI Kabel. Hab die PS4 aber zurzeit in einen normalen HDMI Stecker ohne ARC. Habe keine Anlage oder sonst was es geht jetzt nur um die PS4 und den TV. Bringt es was wenn ich die PS an den ARC Stecker anschließe?


----------



## rhalin (31. August 2014)

*AW: PlayStation 4 über ARC an Fernseher?*

Der ARC führt nur den TV-Sound zurück, in diesem Falle an deine PS4 falls die das kann.
Ich glaube nicht das dir das was bringt.
Das ist eigentlich nur etwas wenn man einen AV-Receiver oder Verstärker hat und den TV-Sound auf die Boxen haben möchte.


----------



## Venom89 (7. September 2014)

*AW: PlayStation 4 über ARC an Fernseher?*

Was sollte dir das bringen?

ARC - Audio Return Channel

Hat die PS4 Lautsprecher? Ich glaube nicht 

Und nur so nebenbei jedes HDMI Kabel unterstützt ARC


----------

